# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  "Sour Grapes" Aesop's fable translated from English to Russian

## Deborski

OK, be gentle with me.  This may only be a children's story, but I am sure I will find a way to tell it wrong in Russian  :: )) 
Жила-была лиса бредущая по лесу.  Она пришла на виноградных садов.  Там она нашла гроздь красивого винограда подвесной высокой ветки. 
"Ой, она действительно было-бы вкусно,"  она подумала.  Она попятилась, разбежалась, и прыгнула.  Но она не смогла прыгнуть достаточно высоко. 
Она опять попятилась и попыталась еще раз.   На этот раз, она прыгнула достаточно высоко, но не совсем. 
Она попыталась и попыталась, еще и еще, но она просто не могла прыгнуть достаточно высоко, чтобы достать виноград. 
Наконец, она сдалась. 
Уходя, лиса поводила носом по воздуху и сказала: 
"Все равно!  Я уверена, что эти виноградины кислые." 
--Эзоп 
Link to English text:  Fox and Grapes  
PS - my apologies to Aesop!!! 
PPS - Many thanks to Pasha for laboriously correcting me  :: ))

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Когда-то была лиса бродячая из-за дров.

 A couple notes about vocabulary: AFAIK, the verb *бродить* is nowadays pretty rare in the sense of "to walk/go slowly," even though that was its original meaning. (Believe it or not, nowadays the verb is more likely to mean "to ferment" or "to spread," as of yeast or mold! And when бродить is used with the meaning of walking, it tends to means something like "pace back and forth," like a caged animal.) So a _much_ better translation for "to stroll" in this context is *(по)гулять*. 
And *дров* nearly always means dead, dry "firewood" (while the related *дерево* can mean either "a living tree" or "wood" as a material that a carpenter uses). "Wood(s)" in the sense of "a forested area" is *лес*. 
Finally, the standard cliche opening for fables and fairytales, equivalent to "Once upon a time," is *жил-был* (for masculine subjects, or *жила-была*, fem., or *жили-были*, pl.) 
So I would translate this first sentence as: 
Жила-была лиса. Раз она гуляла по лесу.
(There lived and there was a fox. Once she was strolling through the woods.)

----------


## IamMarat

Мой перевод. Может быть, не совсем верный со стилистической точки зрения. Но более корректный грамматически.  
Жил-был Лис. Однажды, прогуливаясь по лесу, он забрел в виноградник. И увидел он сочную виноградную гроздь, висевшую высоко на ветке.
"Ммм, должно быть это вкусно" - подумал он. Он немного отошел назад, разбежался и прыгнул. Но он не смог допрыгнуть. Он снова отошел, разбежался и прыгнул.
В этот раз он почти дотянулся до ветки, не хватило совсем чуть-чуть. Так он прыгал, прыгал, снова отходил и снова прыгал. Но ему все время не хватало самую малость, чтобы ухватиться за ветку.
В конце концов, он отказался от этой затеи. Он ушел, гордо задрав нос, и сказал себе: "Все равно этот виноград кислый" 
Мораль: Если не можешь чего-то добиться, то не надо это хаить.

----------


## Throbert McGee

By the way, the Aesop story was adapted into Russian by Иван Крылов (1769-1844), probably Russia's most celebrated author of басни (fables) -- he composed many original fables as well as borrowing some from Aesop. However, Krylov's version of *"Лисица и виноград"* is in rhyming verse and a bit difficult for a foreign student of Russian.

----------


## Deborski

Thanks Throbert - Paul G. already pointed out a lot of my mistakes in the chat and I edited the text to include his corrections.  I think that takes care of yours as well  :: )  But if you can find more, please let me know  :: )

----------


## Deborski

I like your translation better than mine, Marat  :: ))

----------


## Doomer

Басня Крылова. Not an easy one, even for experienced learners  :: 
BTW, question for GNs. In which case is "винограду"? Why "целой"? Или это окказионализмы для "упрощения" языка  
Голодная кума Лиса залезла в сад,
 В нем винограду кисти рделись.
 У кумушки глаза и зубы разгорелись;
 А кисти сочные как яхонты горят;
 Лишь то беда, висят они высоко:
 Отколь и как она к ним ни зайдет,
 Хоть видит око,
 Да зуб неймет.
 Пробившись попусту час целой,
 Пошла и говорит с досадою: "Ну, что ж!
 На взгляд-то он хорош,
 Да зелен - ягодки нет зрелой:
 Тотчас оскомину набьешь".

----------


## maxmixiv

Бродить/брести в смысле "to walk slowly" употребляется очень часто, особенно в литературе.
Конечно, нельзя сказать "Жила-была леса бредущая по лесу", это звучит так, что лиса была обречена "to walk slowly", и никак не могла остановиться.
Однако, "Жила-была Лиса. Как-то она бродила по лесу, бродила и очутилась в винограднике!" - уже нормальная речь. 
Также на закрепление "бродить": Игорь Иртеньев | * * *

----------


## Deborski

OK, here is my second attempt at translating one of Aesop's fables.  Have a shot of vodka every time you spot a mistake, ok??  It's Friday, so you can get very drunk! 
Муравьи и Кузнечик 
Одним прекрасным днем зимой, муравьи сушили зерно собранное летом. 
Один кузнечик, очень голодный, пришел и попросил немного еды. 
Муравьи спросили его, "Почему ты не собирал пищу летом?"  Ответил он “Я был слишком занят весельем и не мог работать!  Я все время пел!" 
Тогда они сказали насмешливо:  "Если ты был достаточно глупый, чтобы все лето петь, ты должен танцевать без обеда зимой." 
Мораль:  Человек не можеть жить без работы.  The Ants and the Grasshopper

----------


## Doomer

Mr. Крылов apparently liked Aesop 
Попрыгунья Стрекоза
      Лето красное пропела;
      Оглянуться не успела,
      Как зима катит в глаза.
      Помертвело чисто поле;
      Нет уж дней тех светлых боле,
      Как под каждым ей листком
      Был готов и стол, и дом.
      Все прошло: с зимой холодной
      Нужда, голод настает;
      Стрекоза уж не поет:
      И кому же в ум пойдет
      На желудок петь голодный!
      Злой тоской удручена,
      К Муравью ползет она:
      «Не оставь меня, кум милый!
      Дай ты мне собраться с силой
      И до вешних только дней
      Прокорми и обогрей!» —
      «Кумушка, мне странно это:
      Да работала ль ты в лето?» —
      Говорит ей Муравей.
      «До того ль, голубчик, было?
      В мягких муравах у нас
      Песни, резвость всякий час,
      Так, что голову вскружило». —
      «А, так ты...» — «Я без души
      Лето целое все пела». —
      «Ты все пела? это дело:
      Так поди же, попляши!» 
      <1808>

----------


## Doomer

> Мораль:  Человек не можеть жить без работы.

 выжить is a better word here
The rest is OK  ::  You can polish it a little to be more literary but no mistakes to correct. Congratulations  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://sheba.spb.ru/s/k08.mp3   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=31

----------


## Anixx

> Жила-была лиса. Раз она гуляла по лесу.
> (There lived and there was a fox. Once she was strolling through the woods.)

 Однажды она гуляла в лесу (бродила по лесу) 
If гуляла - then в лесу
If бродила - then по лесу  
"Бродила" is OK here. 
"Раз" in this meaning is incorrect. You can use "однажды" or "как-то раз" but the former is better.

----------


## Deborski

OK, here is my latest attempt to translate a simple fable into the more complex Russian language.  I hear the story is about a chicken in Russia, instead of a goose.  Is that true?  
Гусыня, которая несла золотые яйца 
У мужа и жены была очень особенная гусыня.  Каждый день гусыня сносила золотое яйцо, и поэтому они стали очень богатыми. 
"Только подумай," - сказала жена. - "Eсли бы у нас были все золотые яйца, которые находятся внутри гусыни, мы могли бы стать богатыми ещё быстрее." 
"Ты права", - cказал муж. - "Тогда нам не пришлось бы ждать каждый день, пока гусыня снесёт золотое яйцо." 
Таким образом, они убили гусыню и разрезали её, только чтобы обнаружить, что она такая же, как и любой другой гусь. Внутри гусыни не было ни одного золотого яйца, и у них больше не было золота. 
-Эзоп 
English version: The Goose That Laid the Golden Egg

----------


## wanja

Таки есть... 刳瑯褂 -

----------


## Deborski

Муравей и Куколка 
Муравей проворно побегал на солнце в поисках корма нашел Куколка, которая очень близка ко времени изменения.  Куколка переехала хвост, и так обращал внимание Муравья, который увидел на первом раз, что это живой. 
"Бедное, жалкое существо!" - закричал Муравей пренебрежительно. - "Какая у тебя печальная судьба!  Пока я могу бегать сюда и туда как удобно, и, если я желаю, подняться на самое высокое дерево, ты лежишь здесь в оболочке с силой только чтобы переместить стык или два твоего чешуйчатого хвоста. 
Куколка слышала все, но не предприняла никаких попыток, чтобы ответить.  Нисколько дней после того, когда Муравей опят пришeл туда, ничего не осталось, кроме пустой оболочки. 
Удивляясь, что сталось с его содержимым, он вдруг почувствовал себя в тени овеянным великолепными крыльями красивой бабочки. 
"Посмотри на своего несчастного друга снова!" - сказалa Бабочка, - "Хвастай опять о твоей силой, чтобы бегать и подниматься, пока я слушаю на долго." 
И пока она так сказала, Бабочка поднялась в воздух и, пока она была проведена на летний бриз, скоро исчезла от вида Муравой навсегда.  
Мораль:  "Не судите о книге по ее обложке"  
- Эзоп 
English version: AesopFables.com - The Ant and the Chrysalis - General Fable collection

----------


## Deborski

Орлица, Кошка и Дикая Свинья 
Жили-были Орлица, которая построила своё гнездо на вершине высокого дуба; Кошка, которая нашла удобное дупло, поселилась в средней части ствола; и Дикая Свинья, и ее выводок поросят, которые спрятались в пустующую нору у подножия дерева. 
Кошка хитростью решила разрушить эту случайную колонию. 
Чтобы выполнить свой план, она взобралась на дерево на гнездо Орлицы, и сказала, - "Разорение привотовится для тебя, и для меня тоже, к сожалению.  Дикая свинья, которую ты видишь каждый день вскапывающей землю, желает выкорчевать дуб, чтобы захватить наши семьи и съесть наших детей!" 
Когда она наполнила страх в Орлицу, она спустилась к норе Свиньи и сказала - "Твои дети находятся в большой опасности потому что, в то время как ты выходишь с выводком, Орлица готова налететь на одного из твоих поросят!" 
Наполнив этими страхами Свинью, она ушла и притворилась, что спряталась в дупло дерева.  Когда наступила ночь, она тихонько вышла и добыла еду для себя и котят.  Но притворяясь, что боится, она просто наблюдала целый день. 
Между тем, Орлица, полная страха из-за Свиньи, сидела на ветвях, а Свинья, запуганная Орлицей, не рисковала уйти от своей норы.  И так они обе, с их семьями, умерли от голода. А Кошка и её котята хорошо поели. 
English version: AesopFables.com - The Eagle, the Cat, and the Wild Sow - General Fable collection

----------


## Throbert McGee

> OK, here is my latest attempt to translate a simple fable into the more complex Russian language.  I hear the story is about a chicken in Russia, instead of a goose.  Is that true?  
> Гусыня, которая несла золотые яйца

 I'm about to log off from my computer, but just a quick comment. As far as I know, "to lay (an egg)" generally uses the verb *класть/положить* -- the same verb pair that means, in general, "to lay" in the sense of "to place in a horizontal position." The imperfective класть conjugates *кладу, кладёшь*..., so "The goose who lays the golden eggs" could be translated *Гусыня, которая кладёт золотые яйца*. Or you could use the feminine imperfective past tense *клала* ("she would lay; she was laying").  
Also, it's certainly correct to say *муж и жена*, but just for style reasons I would suggest *старик и старуха* ("little old man and little old woman"), since these are kinda "stock characters" in fairy tales.

----------


## Paul G.

> so "The goose who lays the golden eggs" could be translated *Гусыня, которая кладёт золотые яйца*. Or you could use the feminine imperfective past tense *клала* ("she would lay; she was laying").

 "Гусыня, которая кладёт золотые яйца" is grammatically, but it's wrong in this context because we mean a sort of delivery. In Russian we use another verb in such cases, so "несла" is close to meaning of "yielded" in the context.
You could use the verb "откладывала" (it comes from "класть/клала"), but it sounds a bit awkward because it means more a physiological process.
But thanks for your opinion anyway.

----------


## Deborski

Сын Короля и Нарисованный Лев 
Жил-был Король, у него был единственный сын, который любил военные упражнения. Как-то раз Король увидел сон, в котором он был предупрежден о том, что лев убьет его сына. 
Король боялся, что сон может стать явью, так что он построил для своего сына приятный дворец и, для своего развлечения, украсил стены всеми видами животных в натуральную величину. Среди них была картина льва. 
Когда молодой Принц увидел все это, его страдания вырвались наружу, и стоя около льва он сказал: "О, ты самый мерзкий из животных! Через лживый сон, что видел мой отец, ты запер меня в этом дворце как-будто какую-то девчонку; Что же мне теперь делать с тобой?" 
С этими словами он потянулся к колючему дереву, собираясь отломить палку и бить льва. 
Но одна кoлючка вонзилась в его палец и вызвала сильную боль и воспаление, так, что молодой Принц потерял сознание и упал. Тяжёлая лихорадка внезапно охватила его и он умер через несколько дней. 
Мораль:  Лучше мужественно вынести свои проблемы, чем убегать. 
English version: http://www.aesopfables.com/cgi/aesop...thePaintedLion

----------


## Paul G.

Окрашенный лев means "colored lion". Look! Someone has colored our lion!  :: 
If you mean a lion is on a picture, you should use the word "нарисованный" (drawn). "Painted" has double sense. So you chose the wrong one.
That's all for the present.

----------


## Deborski

lol ok, fixing that)

----------


## Doomer

> Жил-был Король, у кого был единственный сын, который любил военные упражнения.

 Жил-был Король, у него был единственный сын, который любил военные упражнения.  

> Король видел сон, который предупреждал ему, что лев убьет его сына.

 Как-то раз Король увидел сон, в котором он был предупрежден о том, что лев убьет его сына
видел сон  means he was seeing it again and again   

> Король боялся, что сон может получиться правильно, так что он построил для своего сына приятный дворец, и украсил стены для своих развлечений, со всеми видами натуральную, величину животных.  И между ними была картина льва.

 Король боялся, что сон может стать явью, так что он построил для своего сына приятный дворец и, для своего развлечения, украсил стены  всеми видами животных в натуральную величину.  Среди них была картина льва.  

> Когда молодой Князь увидел это его горе, за того что он так приурочен, разразился снова и, стоя у льва, он сказал: - "О, ты самый мерзкий животных!  От обманчивого сьня отца, который он видел во сне, я ограничен в дворце как если-бы я девочка!  Что мне сделать тебе сейчас?"

 Когда молодой Принц увидел все это, его страдания вырвались наружу, и стоя около льва он сказал: "О, ты самый мерзкий из животных! Через лживый сон, что видел мой отец, ты запер меня в этом дворце как-будто какую-то девчонку; Что же мне теперь делать с тобой?"  

> С этоми словами, он  протянул руки к тернистый дерево, что-бы разрезать палку от веток и так бить льва.

 С этими словами он потянулся к колючему дереву, собираясь отломить палку и бить льва  

> Но одна колючка проткнула палец его и вызвала сильную боль и воспаление, что бы Князь потерял сознание и упал.  Сильная лихорадка вдруг пришла к нему, от того он умер через несколько дней.

 Но одна кюлючка вонзилась в его палец и вызвала сильную боль и воспаление, так, что молодой Принц потерял сознание и упал. Тяжёлая лихорадка внезапно охватила его и он умер через несколько дней  

> Мораль:  Лучше мужественно вынести свои проблемы, чем убегать.

----------


## Doomer

Looks like you need to pick something easier  :: 
It was a little bit hard to translate for me  ::

----------


## Deborski

Thanks Doomer!!  Wow.... there were so many mistakes.... I fixed them all.  I think that if I ever learn Russian, we might even see pigs start sprouting wings)))

----------


## Deborski

Муравей и Голубь 
Муравей пришел на берег реки, чтобы утолить жажду, но унесенный прочь стремительным потоком, он чуть не утонул. 
Голубь, среди ветвей, свисающих над водой, сорвал лист и бросил его в реку.  Муравей взобрался на лист и поплыл безопасно к берегу. 
Вскоре после того охотник пришел и встал под деревом, и поставил свои силки для Голубя, который сидел на ветке. 
Муравей понял план охотника и ужалил его в ногу.  От боли, охотник бросил силки, этот шум вспугнул голубя, и он улетел. 
Мораль:  Услуга за услугу. 
Эзоп 
English version: AesopFables.com - The Ant and the Dove - General Fable collection

----------


## Paul G.

Муравей и Голубь 
 Муравей пришел на берег реки, чтобы утолить жажду, но унесенный прочь стремительным потоком, он чуть не утонул. 
Голубь, среди ветвей, свисающих над водой, сорвал лист и бросил его в реку. Муравей взобрался на лист и поплыл безопасно к берегу. 
 Вскоре после *этого* _пришел охотник_ и встал под деревом, *он* поставил свои силки для Голубя, который сидел на ветке. 
 Муравей понял план охотника и ужалил его в ногу. От боли охотник бросил силки, этот шум вспугнул голубя, и он улетел. 
 Мораль: Услуга за услугу.  
This/that is your another problem. If you mean actions/events, which have happened right now or you have told about them right now, you should use "this" (это, этого etc).

----------


## Deborski

And now for something completely different.  A little fable of my own  ::  
Ведьма и Глухая Девочка 
Жила-была Ведьма, которая жила в коттедже глубоко в лесу. На окраине леса была деревня и все, кто там жил, боялись Ведьмы. 
Когда время ложиться спать, матерей предупреждали своих детей проспать тихо, иначе их злая Ведьма слышала бы и утащила бы детей в темноту. 
Но была одна маленькая девочка, по имени Даша, которая была глухой и не могла слушать сказки на ночь. Даша часто играла одна, потому что дети в деревне не хотели играть с девочкой, которая не могла никого слышать. 
В один день, когда Даша играла одна в опушке леса, прибежал огромный медведь. Бедная Даша не замечала приближения медведя, и вскоре он был рядом с ней. Когда она увидела широкий рот медведя и острые зубы, она вскрикнула и ослабела от страха.  
Вдруг кто-то прыгнула между Дашей и медведь! Это была старая Ведьма! Она хлопнула медведя метлой и стала его ругать, пока медведь не убежал. Тогда старая женщина отнесла девочку и быстро повзрослела в коттедж в лесу. 
Девочка проснулась и увидела, что она лежит завёрнутая в теплые одеяла рядом с уютным камином. Старая Ведьма предложила бульон и свежеиспеченный хлеб, и голодная девочка согласилась. 
Когда маленькая девочка поела, старая Ведьма помогла ей встать, взяла ее за руку и привела ее обратно в деревню. Когда они пришли в деревню, все люди выбежали из своих домов, чтобы посмотреть на них. 
Старая Ведьма открыла рот, чтобы объяснить что случилось, но прежде чем она успела что-то сказать , стрела проткнула ее сердце, и она сразу умерла и упала на улицу деревни. 
А маленькая Даша вернулась, чтобы играть одна, потому что никто из детей не хотел играть с девочкой, которая не могла слушать. 
Мораль: Не хорошо судить о книге по ее обложке, но все равно люди судят.

----------


## dondublon

> Гусыня, которая несла золотые яйца

 Variant from Krylov: 
СКУПОЙ И КУРИЦА 
Скупой теряет всё, желая всё достать.
Чтоб долго мне примеров не искать,
Хоть есть и много их, я в том уверен;
Да рыться лень: так я намерен
Вам басню старую сказать.  
Вот что́ в ребячестве читал я про Скупого.
Был человек, который никакого
Не знал ни промысла, ни ремесла,
Но сундуки его полнели очевидно. 
Он Курицу имел (как это не завидно!),
Котора яица несла,
Но не простые,
А золотые.
Иной бы и тому был рад,
Что понемногу он становится богат;
Но этого Скупому мало,
Ему на мысли вспало,
Что, взрезав Курицу, он в ней достанет клад.
И так, забыв ее к себе благодеянье, 
Неблагодарности не побоясь греха,
Ее зарезал он. И что же? В воздаянье
Он вынул из нее простые потроха.

----------


## Marcus

> And now for something completely different.  A little fable of my own  
> Ведьма и Глухая Девочка  *Жила-была* Ведьма, которая *жила* в коттедже глубоко в лесу. Тафтология.  На окраине леса была деревня и *все*, кто там жил, *боялись* Ведьмы. 
> Когда время ложиться спать, матерей предупреждали своих детей проспать тихо, иначе их злая Ведьма слышала бы и утащила бы детей в темноту. 
> Но была одна маленькая девочка, по имени Даша, которая была глухой и не могла слушать сказки на ночь.  Даша часто играла одна, потому что дети в деревне не хотели играть с девочкой, которая не могла никого слышать. 
> В один день, когда Даша играла одна в опушке леса, прибежал огромный медведь. Мы о медведе слышим в первый раз, он должен идти в конце предложения.  Бедная Даша не замечала приближения медведя, и вскоре он был рядом с ней.  Когда она увидела широкий рот медведя и остр*ы*е зубы, Почти все прилагательные с мягким склонением заканчиваются на "ний" (исключение - "карий") она *вскрикнула* и *ослабела* от страха. Один вид должен быть 
> Вдруг кто-то прыгнула между Дашей и медведь!  Это была старая Ведьма!  Она хлопнула "прихлопнула" значит "Убила" медведя с метлой Медведь был с метлой? Просто "метлой", без "с" и стала его ругать, пока медведь не убежал. Не могут быть глаголы разных видов однородными членами предложения  Тогда старая женщина отнесла девушку А была девочкой Быстро повзрослела в коттедж в лесу. 
> Она Кто "она"? Девочка проснулась, чтобы найти себя завернутой в теплые одеяла и близко к уютному камину. Проснуться, чтобы найти да ещё и себя, невозможно. Она проснулась и увидела, что она лежит завёрнутая в теплые одеяла рядом с уютным камином.   Старая Ведьма предложила бульон и свежеиспеченный хлеб, и голодная девочка *ела*. Нужен совершенный вид, и голодная девочка согласилась 
> Когда маленькая девочка поела, старая Ведьма  помогла ей встать, взяла ее за руку и привела ее обратно в деревню.  *Прибыв в деревню* Кто прибыл? Когда они пришли в деревню, все люди выбежали из своих домов, чтобы посмотреть на них. 
> Старая Ведьма открыла рот, чтобы объяснить, что случилось, но, прежде чем она могла говорить Что мешало ей говорить? прежде чем она успела что-то сказать , стрела проткнула ее  сердце, и она сразу умерла и упала на улицу деревни. 
> ...

 Продолжайте, очень хорошо получается! На мои подколы не обижайтесь. Мне так исправлять веселее.

----------


## Deborski

> Продолжайте, очень хорошо получается! На мои подколы не обижайтесь. Мне так исправлять веселее.

 Спасибо большое за исправления  ::   Конечно не обижаюсь)))

----------


## Deborski

OK, here is another one.  Not Aesop  ::  
Принцесса в Башне   
Жила-была красивая Принцесса, которая, как говорили, жила в башне в замке на холме.  Принцесса становилась прекрасней с каждым днем, и стареющая Королева ревновала Принцессу к ее кросоте. Так что Королева заточила принцессу в башне надолго. 
Королева носила ключ на цепочке на шее и прятала его на груди, чтобы никто не мог выпустить Принцессу кроме Королевы. 
Каждый день слуги поднимались на вершину башни и кормили Принцессу сквозь маленькое окнo, никому из этих слуг не разрешалось говорить с ней.  Действительно, никто не видел лицо Принцессы в течении многих лет, а только Королева. 
Oднажды Принц из далекого королевства услышал об участи Принцессы.  Эта грустная история так тронула Принца, что он поклялся её освободить. 
Так что Принц поехал на коне и приехал в замок как гость Королевы.  Она устроила праздник в его честь, и видя что Принц такой молодой и красивый, она тихо приказала слугам напоить его вином. 
Принц пил кубок за кубком и стал смелым и кокетливым, и грубо поглядывал на грудь Королевы.  А Королева улыбалась и думала про себя:  "Отлично!  Он уже пьян!  Теперь я могу делать с ним все что угодно!" 
Так что Королева увела пьяного Принца в свою комнату где он остался на всю ночь. 
Утром, Принц поцеловал Королеву в губы пока она еще спала, и довольная улыбка коснулась ее губ.  Но пока он целовал, он украл ключ c ее груди.  Тогда он быстро и тихо оделся и выскользнул из комнаты с ключом спрятанным в сапоге. 
С бьющимся сердцем, он побежал вверх по лестнице башни, мечтая о красивой Принцессе!  Когда он добрался до ее комнаты, он сунул ключ в замок, распахнул дверь и прокричал:  "Смотри, Принцесса! Я пришел чтобы тебя освободить!" 
Как только он сказал эти слова, он увидел Принцессу в первый раз.  Она была ужасно уродливая и сутулая от многих лет  заключения, и даже ее кожa былa бледной из-за того, что она никогда не была на солнце. 
В ужасе Принц обернулся и тут увидел Королеву и ее стражу, которые уже прибежали.  Королева улыбнулась и сказала: "Теперь ты женишься на моей дочери и произведёшь мне много внуков!" 
И так Принц был вынужден жениться на Принцессe, и Королева заточила их в башне, где они должны были производить наследников для Королевы, пока она правила королевством. 
Мораль:  Если ты собираешься спасти принцессу, лучше сначала познакомиться!  
***With special thanks to Doomer and Paul G. For helping me to make some very necessary "refinements"  ::

----------


## diogen_

> Жила-была Ведьма, которая жила в коттедже глубоко в лесу.

 Страшные у тебя сказки получаются, но интересные! Процитированная выше строчка улыбнула. 
Ниже по ссылки представлен типичный коттедж эконом-класса на одной куриной ноге (возможно бушевской))), в котором обычно проживают российские ведьмы.  Избушка на курьих ножках

----------


## Deborski

Баба Яга!

----------


## maxmixiv

Слова _"бушевской"_, мне кажется, иностранцы не должны знать.
Но если сильно интересно...: Ножки Буша — Википедия 
По мере сил исправляю ляпы соотечественников  ::  _по ссылки => по ссылке_

----------


## Deborski

"бушевской" - it translated as "Bush Legs" and it made me laugh because I thought instantly of two things: 
1)  George W. Bush's legs!  ( :: ) 
2)  A very naughty American slang word!  ( ::  ::  :: ) 
So I had a good laugh about it, then when I watched the Diogen's video, I figured it referred to the chicken legs that support Baba Yaga's cabin.  ( :: ) 
And now, thanks to your post, I realize it is one of my favorite Russian dinner items!!! ( :: ) 
Thanks for the lesson  ::

----------


## Anixx

Well it actually is named after George W. Bush (the father).

----------


## Deborski

> Well it actually is named after George W. Bush (the father).

 Awesome!!  I always thought he was kind of a chicken-sh*t!  ::

----------


## diogen_

Про “президентские” ножки, конечно, была шутка. 
На самом деле Баба Яга не станет использовать американские  пищевые полуфабрикаты по двум основным причинам:
1. Это не патриотично. Баба Яга не только не может  позволить своему жилищу опираться на зарубежные “постаменты”, но  даже есть американцев категорически отказывается. Говорит:”Не лезут они, супостаты, мне в горло и все тут”.
2.Технические невозможно. Ножки Буша продаются уже очищенными от кожи, ногтей, волос и т.п. А по вечной мерзлоте  голыми ногами, как известно, далеко не убежишь. Тут только отечественная курятина сгодится.  ::

----------


## Deborski

OK, here is another little fable which I wrote.  The original English is below. 
Сердитый, Маленький Канук 
Жил-был маленкый парень по имени Канук.  Канук любил ходить в кабак в деревне, где все людей говорили, выпили, и были веселим. 
Каждый раз, когда Канук приходил в кабак, он громко кричал, "Добрый вечер, все дебилы!" 
И каждый раз, когда он приходил, смех остановился, и все людей отвернулись и хмурили брови. 
"Какой он ужасный человек," односельчанины проговорили, пока улыбки уменьшали из-за лицах. 
Тогда, он всегда сидел, заказывал напитки, и начал оскорблять всех в кабаке, поодиночке. 
"Давид, ты такой уродливый!"  Канук часто сказал, "И Майк, ты похож на обезьяны!  Наташа, ты такой лежащий лицемер!  И Дорис, у тебя толстая жопа!" 
И тогда, Канук смеялся и смеялся, но никто не смеялся с ним. 
"Что с вами, люди?"  Разве вы не знаете как смеяться?"  Он спросил. 
Обычно, люди игнорировали его, но иногда они рассердились и даже оскорбляли его. 
И каждый раз, когда Канук выходил кабака, он громко жаловался, "я не знаю, за чем я хожу сюда.  Эти люди всегда такие сердитые и несчастливые.  Что с ними?" 
Мораль:  Если ты ищешь худшее в людях, ты найдешь его.  
*** 
The Angry Little Kanuk 
Once upon a time, there lived a little man whose name was Kanuk.   
Kanuk loved to go to the village tavern, where everyone came to talk and have fun. 
Every time Kanuk entered the tavern, he would shout in a loud voice, “Good evening, all you morons!” 
And every time Kanuk arrived, the laughter always stopped, and people all turned to frown at little Kanuk. 
“What a horrible person,” The villagers muttered to each other, as the smiles faded from their faces. 
Then Kanuk would sit down, order a drink, and begin insulting everyone in the tavern one by one. 
“David, you are ugly,” Kanuk would say, “And Mike, you look like a monkey!  And Natasha, you are a lying hypocrite!  And Doris, you have a fat butt!” 
And then Kanuk would laugh and laugh, but no one would laugh with him. 
“What is wrong with you people?  Don’t you ever laugh?”  He would ask. 
Usually people ignored him, but sometimes they would get angry and even insult him. 
And every time Kanuk left the tavern, he complained loudly.  “I don’t know why I keep coming here.  Those people are always so angry and unhappy!  What is wrong with them?”   
Moral:  If you look for the worst in people, you will find it.

----------


## Deborski

Thanks to Paul G. for this correcting me!  Here is the correct version: 
Сердитый, Маленький Канук 
Жил-был маленький парень по имени Канук. Канук любил ходить в деревенский кабак, где все люди говорили, выпивали и веселились. 
Каждый раз, когда Канук приходил в кабак, он громко здоровался, "Добрый вечер всем придуркам!" 
И каждый раз, когда он приходил, смех останавливался, а все люди отворачивались и хмурили брови. 
"Какой он ужасный человек," Односельчане говорили, как только улыбка исчезала с их лиц. 
Затем он садился, заказывал напитки, и начинал оскорблять всех в кабаке, поодиночке. 
"Давид, ты такой уродливый!" Канук часто говорил, "И Майк, ты похож на обезьяну! Наташа, ты такой лицемер! И Дорис, у тебя толстая задница!" 
Затем Канук долго смеялся, но никто не смеялся вместе с ним. 
"Что с вами, люди?" Разве вы не умеете смеяться?" Он спрашивал. 
Обычно люди игнорировали его, но иногда они сердились и даже оскорбляли его. 
И каждый раз, когда Канук покидал кабак, он громко жаловался, "я не знаю, зачем я хожу сюда. Эти люди всегда такие сердитые и несчастные. Что с ними?" 
Мораль: Если ты ищешь худшее в людях, ты найдешь его.

----------


## Doomer

*маленький

----------


## Deborski

> *маленький

 Thanks Doomer  ::   Good catch!

----------


## rakot06

Попробую исправить. I will try to correct.   

> Муравей и Куколка 
> Муравей проворно побегал на солнце в поисках корма нашел Куколка, которая очень близка ко времени изменения.  Куколка переехала хвост, и так обращал внимание Муравья, который увидел на первом раз, что это живой.  *Муравей проворно бегал на солнце в поисках пищи и наткнулся на Куколку, которая очень близка ко времени изменения.* It is not so successful it is written, probably it would be more beautiful to write: "which becomes soon a butterfly"  *Куколка шевелила своим хвостом, и таким образом привлекла внимание муравья, который впервые заметил, что она живая.* 
> "Бедное, жалкое существо!" - закричал Муравей пренебрежительно. - "Какая у тебя печальная судьба!  Пока я могу бегать сюда и туда как удобно, и, если я желаю, подняться на самое высокое дерево, ты лежишь здесь в оболочке с силой только чтобы переместить стык или два твоего чешуйчатого хвоста.  *"Бедное, жалкое существо!" - закричал Муравей пренебрежительно. - "Какая у тебя печальная судьба! Пока я могу бегать туда-сюда в свое удовольствие, и если пожелаю, подняться на самое высокое дерево, ты лежишь здесь заключенная в свой панцирь (оболочку), с возможностью только двигать суставом или двумя твоего чешуйчатого хвоста* I would write: "With possibility only hardly to move with a tail" "С возможность только слегка шевелить хвостом."  
> Куколка слышала все, но не предприняла никаких попыток, чтобы ответить.  Нисколько дней после того, когда Муравей опят пришeл туда, ничего не осталось, кроме пустой оболочки.  *Куколка слышала все, но не предприняла никаких попыток, чтобы ответить. Несколько дней спустя, когда муровей следовал этим путем вновь, осталась только пустая оболочка* Probably it is meant that from a Chrysalis? then: когда муровей следовал этим путем вновь, он увидел, что от куколки осталась только пустая оболочка.  when the ant followed this way again, he saw that from a Chrysalis there was only an empty cover.     
> Удивляясь, что сталось с его содержимым, он вдруг почувствовал себя в тени овеянным великолепными крыльями красивой бабочки. This is correctly, on my opinion. 
> Или так "Удивляясь, что сталось с его содержимым, он вдруг почувствовал, что находится в тени, овеваемый великолепными крыльями красивой бабочки."   
> "Посмотри на своего несчастного друга снова!" - сказалa Бабочка, - "Хвастай опять о твоей силой, чтобы бегать и подниматься, пока я слушаю на долго."   *"Посмотри на меня" - Сказала Бабочка, - "Твоего жалкого друга. Хвастайся теперь своей силой бегать и забираться так далеко, как мне рассказывал"* In this context: as you can get me to listen = as you told me 
> И пока она так сказала, Бабочка поднялась в воздух и, пока она была проведена на летний бриз, скоро Му.  *И сказав это, Бабочка поднялась в воздух, летний бриз подхватил ее вперед и вверх,и скоро Муравей потерял ее из вида навсегда.*  
> Мораль:  "Не судите о книге по ее обложке" *Внешность обманчива* Хотя суть твоей морали так же верна. Though the essence of your morals as is transferred truly 
> ...

----------


## Deborski

> Попробую исправить. I will try to correct.

 Wow!!  It reads much better that way, rakot.  Only I thought this one had already been corrected  ::

----------


## dondublon

> Наташа, ты такой лицемер!

 Наташа, ты такая лицемерка!

----------


## Deborski

My latest attempt at writing in Russian: 
Львица и Лев 
Жила-была красивая, золотая Львица, которая бродила по саванне. Она была одинокой львицей, потерявшей свой прайд, поэтому она была вынуждена охотиться без помощи своих сестёр. 
Львица стала искусным охотником пока она жила одна. Но в последнее время она изголодалась, и не только по добыче. Странная неугомонность победила ее, и она была вынуждена пойти на незнакомой части саванны. 
Львица осторожно шла по незнакомой территории и часто поднимала нос в воздух, чтобы нюхать странные новые запахи. Она почуяла запах зебр и другой добычи, но также тут был странный, сильный аромат который влёк ее. 
"Что это за неотразимый аромат?", подумала она про себя. Она начала следовать за запахом, осторожно передвигаясь по высокой траве. 
Аромат стал крепшее и Львица стала более азартна, но свои охотничие инстинкты предупреждали ее, чтобы продолжать медленно и не спешить.  Затем как раз вперед ее у высокой травы, она увидела просеку.  И вот там, в середине просеки лежал величественный Лев. 
Она тотчас замерла, боясь, что он мог бы увидеть вторжение на свою территорию и атаковать ее!  Но Лев не подал никакого знака, что он мог ее заметить, поэтому она подкралась ближе к просеке, однако очень медленно. 
Потихоньку, львица подошла ближе, она пристально смотрела на могучего льва. Но он только лежал и отгонял хвостом мух.  Раз, он даже посмотрел в ее сторону, и она была уверена, что он увидел ее!  Но, если он ее увидел, он не подал никаких указаний, а просто протянул лениво в очистки, как если он пригласил бы ее придти ближе. 
Она была почти на краю поляны сейчас!  Она за боялась идти дальше за того, что затем было-бы нет вопроса, что он действительно увидел бы ее.  Но заманчивый аромат его соблазнил ее, и пьяная от желания, она поставила одну лапу на поляну. 
Как раз она опят замерла!  Он прямо смотрел на ее!  Ее мышцы напряглись, готова убегать если бы он атаковал.  Вместо того, Лев покатился на бок и проигнорировал ее. 
"Почему он меня не увидит?"  Львица подумала.  Вдруг она что-нибудь узнала о аромате его.  Она знала этого льва!  Он был у нее в прайде!  Она сделала низко звук пыхтя, и Лев обратился к лениво смотреть на нее.  Он чихнул, замотал головой, и начал мыть свою лапу с огромным, шершавым языком. 
Принял ли он ее обратно в прайде?  Она по-чувствовала дрожь.  Как замечательно это было-бы, спарить этого красивого льва и иметь снова свой прайд.  Ее уверенность построился, и она вышла полностью на поляну. 
Вдруг был шумный рев!  Другая львица появилась, и еще одна, и еще!  Скоро выло много львиц, который охранили Льва, угрожающе рычать на нарушителю. 
"Пошла!"  Львицы рычили.  "Это наш самец!  Ты ушла от прайда давно!  Сейчас тебе нельзя ожидать вернуть!" 
И так, оскорблена, Львица двинула от очистки и побежала к своей территории, где она до сех пор охотится. 
Мораль:  Если ты отвернешься на своих друзей, тебе нельзя ожидать, чтобы они доверили тебя.   
English version:   
The Lioness and the Lion 
There was once a beautiful, golden Lioness who roamed the savannah.  She was a lone lioness, who had lost her pride and so she had to hunt her dinner all alone, without the help of her sisters. 
The Lioness had grown into a skilled hunter during her time alone.  But lately, she was hungry for more than prey.  A strange restlessness had overcome her, and she felt compelled to go to an unfamiliar part of the savannah.   
The Lioness moved cautiously in the unfamiliar territory and constantly lifted her nose in the air, sniffing at strange new scents.  She identified the smells of zebra and other prey, but there was also a strange, strong smell which attracted her. 
“What is this irresistible aroma?”  She wondered to herself.  She began to follow the scent-trail, moving cautiously in the tall grass.
The smell grew stronger and stronger and the Lioness was becoming more and more excited, but her hunting instincts warned her to slow down and take her time.  Then, just ahead through the tall grass, she spotted a clearing.  And in the middle of the clearing was a majestic Lion. 
She froze instantly, afraid he would see her intruding in his territory and attack her!  But the Lion gave no sign that he could see her approaching, so she began to inch forward, one paw at a time. 
Silently, the Lioness drew closer to the clearing, her eyes locked on the powerful Lion.  But he only lay there, his tail lazily slapping at flies.  Once he even looked in her direction, and she was sure he could see her!  But if he did see her, he gave no indication, and simply stretched out languidly in the clearing, almost as if he was inviting her to come closer. 
She was almost at the edge of the clearing now!  She was afraid to come any closer, for then there could be no question that he would see her for certain.  But his enticing scent teased her and, feeling drunk with desire, she set one paw into the clearing.   
She immediately froze!  He was looking right at her!  Her muscles tensed, ready to run if he should attack.  Instead, the Lion rolled onto his side and ignored her. 
“How can he not see me?”  The Lioness wondered.  Suddenly, she recognized something about his scent.  She knew this lion!  He was from her pride!  She made a low huffing sound and the Lion turned to gaze lazily at her.  He sneezed, shook his head and began to groom his paw with his huge, raspy tongue. 
Was he welcoming her back to the pride?  A thrill went through her.  How wonderful it would be, to mate with this handsome Lion and to have a pride of her own again!  Confidence growing, she stepped fully into the clearing. 
Suddenly there was a loud roar!  Another lioness appeared, and then another, and then another!  Soon there were at least a dozen lionesses guarding the Lion and growling menacingly at the intruder. 
“Go away!”  The Lionesses growled.  “This is our mate!  You left our pride long ago!  You cannot expect to return now!” 
And so, mortified, the Lioness backed away from the clearing and ran back to her own territory where she hunts alone this day.  And the Lion, surrounded by beautiful, younger lionesses, lived happily ever after. 
Moral:  If you turn your back on your friends, you cannot expect them to trust you again.

----------


## Deborski

Corrected version thanks to Paul G.!!! 
Львица и Лев 
Жила-была красивая, золотистая Львица, которая бродила по саванне. Она была одинокой львицей, потерявшей свой прайд, поэтому она была вынуждена охотиться без помощи своих сестёр. 
Львица стала искусным охотником пока она жила одна. Но в последнее время она изголодалась, и не только по добыче. Странная неугомонность одолела её, и она была вынуждена зайти на незнакомую часть саванны. 
Львица осторожно шла по незнакомой территории и часто поднимала нос в воздух, чтобы нюхать странные новые запахи. Она почуяла запах зебр и другой добычи, но также тут был странный, сильный запах который влёк ее. 
"Что это за неотразимый запах?", подумала она про себя. Она начала следовать за запахом, осторожно передвигаясь по высокой траве. 
Запах стал крепче и Львица стала более азартна, но охотничьи инстинкты предупреждали её, что нужно продолжать медленно и не спешить. Затем, прямо впереди, в высокой траве она увидела поляну.  И вот там, в центре поляны лежал величественный Лев. 
Она тотчас замерла, боясь, что он мог бы увидеть вторжение на свою территорию и атаковать ее! Но Лев не подал никакого знака, что он мог ее заметить, поэтому она подкралась ближе к поляне, однако очень медленно. 
Потихоньку, львица подошла ближе, она пристально смотрела на могучего льва. Но он только лежал и отгонял хвостом мух. Один раз, он даже посмотрел в ее сторону, и она была уверена, что он увидел ее! Но, если он ее увидел, он не подал никакого знака, и просто протянул лениво на поляне, как будто он приглашал ее подойти ближе. 
Она была почти на краю поляны сейчас! Она боялась идти дальше, ибо тогда не могло быть сомнений, что он мог увидеть её. Но его заманчивый запах соблазнил ее, и пьяная от желания, она поставила одну лапу на поляну. 
Вдруг она замерла! Он смотрел прямо на ее! Ее мышцы напряглись, готовые убегать, если бы он атаковал. Вместо этого, Лев покатился на бок и проигнорировал ее. 
"Почему он меня не увидел?" Львица подумала. Вдруг она распознала кое-что в его запахе. Она знает этого льва! Он был у нее в прайде! Она издала низкий угрожающий звук, и Лев повернулся и лениво посмотрел на нее. Он чихнул, замотал головой, и начал мыть свою лапу огромным, шершавым языком. 
Примет ли он ее обратно в прайд? Она почувствовала дрожь. Как замечательно это было бы, спариться с этим красивым львом и иметь снова свой прайд. С растущей уверенностью, она вышла полностью на поляну. 
Вдруг раздался громкий рев! Появилась другая львица, и еще одна, и еще! Скоро появилось много львиц, которые охраняли Льва, угрожающе рычали на нарушителя. 
"Пошла вон!" Львицы рычали. "Это наш самец! Ты ушла из прайда давно! Ты не можешь надеяться вернуться сейчас!" 
И так, оскорблена, Львица попятилась от поляны и побежала на свою территорию, где она до сих пор охотится. 
Мораль: Если ты отвернешься от своих друзей, ты не можешь рассчитывать, что они будут доверять тебе.

----------

